# A dream vanshed...



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aww well I could have tried to of got the spooky one more use to different things it would take a lot of work but its worth it all in the end and im sorry for ur loss of the horse that died  maybe u could just try once more before buying you should lease for a little while thats what i usually do before buying a horse just to see if its the horse for u and if not then lease a diff. one. i dont think u should give up yet. Your bound to hit big bumps in the road with the horse life and ull eventually make it over them  Maybe get a professional trainer in! Horses are great things to have around i dont think u should give it up yet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's too bad it didn't work out. It's a very tough business to figure out who can and cannot be trusted out there. If you are still wanting horses, I'd go an talk to a few trainers in the area and get an idea of what you want.


----------



## will99 (Jul 7, 2007)

*dont trust them anymore...*

thanks for the suggestions but unfortunately i dont trust them anymore and the fact that i wanted to have pleasure doing some riding etc it's actually making me more nervous cause i have to make sure to stay on the **** horse if he SPOOKS on "ANYTHING"  .... so it's not really enjoyable... my BMW is much more enjoyable and more secure and i have ALL THE CONTROL that i need... or my bike.

I really liked the idea and i knew that they are prey animals but i wasn't expecting that they were SOOOOOOOOO spooky... it's unbelievable!

bombproof or better yet "idiot proof horses" dont exist and if they do, they are not for sale or VERY hard to find...so....

Anyways, i tried and didnt work but at least i noticed something interesting... when i moved to the "ranch" i discovered, with neighbors etc that women are actually MUCH less afraid than men... and i'm one of them... i was astonished to ear men saying to me that they were actually there because the wives wanted to have horses and that they were soo afraid of these animals that they just fed them ! :lol: very funny to see this... and even everywhere you go, women are the ones, i think, that ride the most 

i always wondered how the "old west" or even before that used to do with horses, was it easier for them? i mean they must have had so many accidents and people dying... i'm wondering...

Thanks everyone...

William!


----------

